# im new and i have a fungal problem?



## JeepKid87yj (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi! Im new here and i figure now is good as any time to join up.......i have a problem/concern......i have a live planted tank with some tiger barbs and some rosey reds.......my concern is that recently(last week), one of my broad leafed plants and my enormous rock(both conveniently located under the filters output), have a brown fungus/mossy looking growth forming on it.....also its started to grow on the back wall of my tank also underneath the filter outflow......the plant is pok-a-dotted, the tank wall is blotched and the rock is gettting a good even spread of whatever it is.....Does anybody have any idea what it is? and how do i treat it? I check the ph, No2-, N03-, NH3/NH4+ once weekly and record my results and perform water changes when needed...i had 5 tiger barbs in the beginning and two of them died one week apart(maybe not related...just though i'd throw that in there!) and im not due up to change anything in my filter yet!


----------



## fox128 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,Can I ask some questions?

1-How old is your tank?
2-What about your ph and hardness?
3-How many watts you use , hours of illumination and what is your tank's size?


*I think that this is a kind of algae not fungus.The tiger barbs death is not related to this algae(my opinion).Answering my questions will help me diagnosing your problem .


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Ok, This is simple and nothing to panic about. I'm going to guess that it red or brown looking algea, You will get this type of algea from not washing your gravel will before put it in the tank. It is a silica based algea and is very common even if you wash the gravel will. I notice that you do not have any algea eater in you stock list. I would suggest getting get ing some otto cats for your planted tank. You do not mention the tank size jsut that it planted, will these fish work 23 hours a day and only rest for 1, they grow to about 1/2 to 3/4 andd there bio-load on the tank is very small. Now is the seasons for them you should be able to find them at any chain store that sells fish. if not check with you LFS see if they have any. In a 25 gal tank I have 6 which is min number that you should group, they clean everything very will. If you have a planted tank these are the fish you want not a pleco.


----------

